

Show HN: Made a substitution-based URL Sanitizer/Shortener - pranavrc
http://u.onloop.net

======
Sealy
Good work. I think you could make the description of what it does a little
clearer as I had to play with a few of your examples before I realized.

~~~
pranavrc
Thanks! I've included the corresponding URLs along with the sanitized URLs in
the description now, to clear some things up. I'll see if I can make it more
intuitive.

